# New/Beginner Betta Owner seeking advice from the Pros



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello everyone!

*Background:*
I am a new member and joined because my gf and I went to a pet store on 2/9 and we were looking at all the beautiful fish and this red male betta kept swimming towards us and was not afraid of us, so my gf decided that he was going to be my valentines day present, along with new tank and accessories. I've never owned a fish before, but my gf mom gave me some advice on how to care for a betta (she has a few tanks with different freshwater fish and a betta as well). I also spent some time researching on this forum and it has been a great help to get me going in the right direction.

So far this is my setup:

Topfin 5 Gallon Tank with hood and LED lights
Corner filter with cartridge
DIY Baffle
DIY Pre-filter sponge on intake(temporary hopefully)
15 watt nonadjustable Heater
thermometer
API water conditioner
Bio-Gold Pellet Food
Leaf bed
"Neon Starry Night" Black Aquarium Gravel from Walmart
fish net
sponge brush
2 bamboo plants

Any advice on what else I need to buy and what to do so that *Valentino* thrives in his new home!? I will be going shopping for decor and supplies in 2 days, so I want to now what all of you suggest i buy and get. I want to put live plants in his tank ( I already put 2 small bamboo plants). I also want to change the gravel and put light colored sand instead.

Thank you All in Advance! :-D

P.S. I will be posting pics in this thread soon


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Your setup pretty much looks good! I'd recommend a couple of swaps though.

-For your water conditioner, get Seachem Prime instead. Not only does it condition the water, but it will lock ammonia in it's harmless form for 24 hours. It's concentrated too, so you don't need much.
-For your heater (congrats on getting a heater!) I'd actually upgrade that to a 25w ADJUSTABLE heater. Depending on how cold your house gets, a 15W might not be sufficient for your tank. This would be a good, inexpensive option: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8
-Hikari's betta pellets are some of the bottom-quality betta pellets out there...it's full of fillers and doesn't have very good nutrition. Your guy would really appreciate a better food when you can. New Life Spectrum or Omega One betta pellets are what I would look for.
-Bamboo plants are great - but the leaves may not do well underwater. Your guy would probably enjoy some extra plant cover as well. Go for silk or live plants, not plastic as they could hurt his fins.

Otherwise - pick up the API Master Kit when you can. This will allow you to test important water perameters such as pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. It's important to make sure you're keeping your water chemistry safe for your guy - and you'll need it to safely cycle your tank (which you want to do). 

Otherwise - great job on putting the thought you did on the setup! It's clear that you considered what your guy would need and moved forward from there. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Greenapp1es!
-I will look into the water conditioner you recommended, I went with the API because my gf mom recommended it and its widely available and I use water from the 5gal water jugs. 
-And for the heater, I wanted an adjustable one, but due to lack of time I purchased this heater as a temporary heater. I found an adjustable heater that I'm going to get soon from Amazon (I will post the name of it later, I forgot the name). The 15watt heater is keeping the water at a steady 78/79 degrees Fahrenheit, so its good until I buy the adjustable one. 
-And I bought the hakari bio-gold because I thought those were the "best" food pellets for bettas, guess I was wrong and did little research on it. My betta seems to love it though and I got him eating the pellet off my finger! I keep hearing the name Omega one for betta food, so I'll pick some up. 
-As for the plants, I mainly want low maintenance plants, so I opted for bamboo as a first choice and my betta is attracted to them. I do want to get some more live plants, but need advice on low maintenance plants that my betta and i will love! 
-And I was just looking at that API freshwater master kit online! My gf mom is currently supplying me with jungle brand all-in-one test strips until I buy my own, but I will pick up the API freshwater master kit. All levels are good, pH is about 6.8


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And I did kinda cycle the tank before putting Valentino in his new home. How often should I do water changes in a 5gal tank, how much water change (25%?), any other chemicals to help keep my Betta happy and healthy? Thank you


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So long as you have access to test strips, follow the cycling instructions. They will guide you on water changes.

Step 1: Test daily.
Step 2: EITHER do a 25% water change when ammonia/nitrites reach .25ppm OR do a 50% water change when ammonia/nitrites reach .5ppm. If you go a week between water changes, do a 50% change in a 5gal.
Step 3: Dose your tank daily with prime (when you get it) at 2 drops per gallon. This will ensure your tank stays safe if any levels spike while cycling.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

As for other additives to the tank - your little guy would love a source of tannins. This could be Indian Almond Leaf (IAL) - Petsmart sells it as Captappa leaves in the Hermit crab section. It's probably cheaper online though. An easier to find option would be Rooibos tea. Go for unflavored Rooibos tea - it will add tannins as well. This is especially good right as your guy is getting used to his new tank, and is also really good if he's recovering from any injury or illness.

Not something you need to add to the tank right now, but good to have on hand is Aquarium Salt and Epsom Salt. They can be used as conservative treatment for many of the common ailments your guy may face. 

And - on the list of "just in case" items - it's probably worth it to track down some kanaplex too. That's a good antibiotic that can be used when conservative treatment isn't enough - but it's hard to find at pet stores. So having some on-hand is nice so you can start treating right away if needed rather than having to wait to have some shipped in.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Not bad for an impulse buy. For a first time keeper you sure picked up all the right things. I remember my first aquatic impulse buy smh I bought into the Bettas don't like large spaces they were raised in puddles LFS mumbo jumbo and quickly upgraded within a few weeks after wondering why my new fish looked miserable so I say good for you for being responsible senseable and overall a lot more intellegent then I was my first fish lol. Bettas are like beer you can't have just one maybe if you enjoy the hobby you can go onto breeding your own little monsters. Best of luck


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I will make sure to get those "just in case" items as well. And it was an impulse buy but luckily I stumbled onto this awesome forum and saw that keeping these little guys in small bowls/tank that are less than 2.5gal is wrong and inhumane, so I upgraded him from a cup to a nice big home. 

Would it be okay to introduce a compatible fish with him later on, in case he gets lonely? And can any LIVE PLANT experts weigh in on some recommended options for my tank? 

P.s. Greenapp1es, I live in the west suburbs here in IL! (~25min directly west of the city). I saw that your avatar says that your location is in NorthEastern IL


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha, yeah I'm in the suburbs too. You have me curious now, so I'll send you a pm to find out which one if you're willing to answer. It's perfectly fine if you're not though.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

In a 5 gallon tank you could pick out a few tankmates as long as they aren't nippy. Stay away from Tiger Barbs etc anything that nips will tear your betta up. Ghost shrimp African Dwarf Frogs are good tankmates as for plants I use silk so I will leave that to a more exp keeper


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

As for plants - java plants are good, water lettuce, duckweed, basically any low light plants will work.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I heard Duckweed can take over a tank 5 gallons I wonder if that could work its good for soaking up any extra stuff in the water tho


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Kaza said:


> I heard Duckweed can take over a tank 5 gallons I wonder if that could work its good for soaking up any extra stuff in the water tho


 
Duckweed will take over any tank it's gets it's little roots on. lol 
you can have it in a 5 gallon but you'll need to do what any aquarist does, and that's to remove a good chunk of it and toss into the garbage can when it outgrows the tank. And yes, it acts as an excellent water purifier.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Live plants such a nice addition too bad I know nothing about them but I have heard about Duckweed lol. Not to go off topic but I'm actually getting ready to breed my first pair and the thought of live plants keeps being repeated in every thread I've read so far so I may take a few mins in that section of the forum today


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> I will make sure to get those "just in case" items as well. And it was an impulse buy but luckily I stumbled onto this awesome forum and saw that keeping these little guys in small bowls/tank that are less than 2.5gal is wrong and inhumane, so I upgraded him from a cup to a nice big home.
> 
> Would it be okay to introduce a compatible fish with him later on, in case he gets lonely? And can any LIVE PLANT experts weigh in on some recommended options for my tank?


Welcome & congrats!

If you wanted another fish, I would personally recommend dividing the tank (once) and having 2 bettas, (they have black plastic canvas at walmart for $1.97 (crafts) for 3 sheets & black plastic poster hangers for $3 (near office supplies or wherever the posters are) light bio load for the filter & tank size and they can "happily" flair at each other (you could still add a snail, but they may become snacks) :lol:. If you don't want to divide (that is TOTALLY fine!!) there are some non-fish species for small tanks would be okay, I currently have 2 males, one is very docile and one is very aggressive. The docile one will get to go in our big community tank once it's set-up... Anyways what I was trying to say is, if you try to introduce any fish into his "established" territory it may not be a welcome addition.  A Betta is a fish that prefers to rule their domain alone, it's really true for most cases! :-D 

I use bottled water as well and I use Microbe-Lift concentrated Ammonia Remover (it neutralizes ammonia so it doesn't interfere with cycling (the BB (beneficial bacteria) can still get to the ammonia & colonize to your tanks bio-load in your filter), it also removes chlorine AND chloramines. It is compatible with API Master test kit for Ammonia (won't give false readings). I use it because it is non-toxic for humans, pets & aquatic life (it's approved for human-consumption fish). It's also $3 for 16oz (whole bottle treats 1440 gals) at my hardware store, very easy on the budget, all my fish are doing great :-D


BTW, did I mention, I am thrilled to see another well-cared for Betta at home!!


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*The info*



fishtankwatcher said:


> I use bottled water as well and I use Microbe-Lift concentrated Ammonia Remover (it neutralizes ammonia so it doesn't interfere with cycling (the BB (beneficial bacteria) can still get to the ammonia & colonize to your tanks bio-load in your filter), it also removes chlorine AND chloramines. It is compatible with API Master test kit for Ammonia (won't give false readings). I use it because it is non-toxic for humans, pets & aquatic life (it's approved for human-consumption fish). It's also $3 for 16oz (whole bottle treats 1440 gals) at my hardware store, very easy on the budget, all my fish are doing great :-D


Forgot to include the link, It can also be used to transport (ship) fish at upto 10x strength 

https://www.microbelift.com/products/home-aquarium/salt-and-freshwater-conditioners/ammonia-remover/


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the live plant info guys! I think I might stay away from duckweed though! Lol. What about a moss ball? I see many people have them and heard its supposed to be good for maintaining the water somehow. And I don't want to split the tank and get 2 bettas, instead I wanted another little companion thats compatible but I'm fine with just my betta if its too late. And thank you FishTankWatcher for the info on the ammonia stuff, I kept forgetting about that stuff but you reminded me! I was at Walmart last night, but they needed to restock a lot of fish/aquarium maintenance stuff so I left empty handed.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the easyiest live plants are 

java moss
peacock moss
anubias 
pennywort 
java fern 
duckweed
water lettuce
green cabomba
and anacharis


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Haha, yeah I'm in the suburbs too. You have me curious now, so I'll send you a pm to find out which one if you're willing to answer. It's perfectly fine if you're not though.


I live in Villa Park, I don't mind sharing that info  and I bought Valentino at the Oak Park Natural Pet store (its a mom/pop type shop and they have awesome saltwater and fresh water fish)


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for this awesome list! I think I might be set for the live plants now! I just have to pick and chose now. I keep the led light on for about 10-12 hrs a day and turn off at night, are these suitable conditions for all of these plants?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

yup there all low light plants


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> And I don't want to split the tank and get 2 bettas, instead I wanted another little companion thats compatible but I'm fine with just my betta if its too late. And thank you FishTankWatcher for the info on the ammonia stuff, I kept forgetting about that stuff but you reminded me! I was at Walmart last night, but they needed to restock a lot of fish/aquarium maintenance stuff so I left empty handed.


  I don't want to be a downer, I just don't want you to have to watch fish get beat-up (just in case)

If you have lots of plants, you might still be able to get away with it, what's hard is that most fish small enough for that tank prefer schooling (and most schools should be 5+ fish)  That is the only reason I suggested division if you absolutely wanted another fish :-D But I can say from my personal experience I can't really see any difference (health/stress) between my Bettas' that are alone & those divided. A Betta by himself (or herself) will still flare for any perceived intrusion 


ETA: Make sure the ammonia remover you get specifically states it doesn't interfere with the bio-logical cycle


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*Copying for reference!*

P.S. I'm borrowing this list as well, Thanks!!


BettaBoy51 said:


> the easyiest live plants are
> java moss
> peacock moss
> anubias
> ...


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> I don't want to be a downer, I just don't want you to have to watch fish get beat-up (just in case)
> 
> If you have lots of plants, you might still be able to get away with it, what's hard is that most fish small enough for that tank prefer schooling (and most schools should be 5+ fish)  That is the only reason I suggested division if you absolutely wanted another fish :-D But I can say from my personal experience I can't really see any difference (health/stress) between my Bettas' that are alone & those divided. A Betta by himself (or herself) will still flare for any perceived intrusion
> 
> ...


kk i understand Fishtankwatcher, thanks for the info. Would it be the same deal if I wanted to put in a frog, snail, shrimp or something that not really a fish? And do I have to put stuff like the ammonia remover, water conditioner, etc into the tank daily as a safe precaution or only when i do the water changes? Also, my betta Valentino has a few small knicks/scratches due to putting him into a small .5gal "betta" tank the first day i got him and the plastic plant scratched him, can i do anything to make him heal faster or should i just leave him be?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Indian almond leaves and warm clean water and whe will heal up real quick!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you BettaBoy! I wanted a more natural approach to try and heal him without a bunch of unnecessary chemicals (I saw some scratch/fin healer chemicals at walmart)


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*just more info*



frospike38 said:


> Also, my betta Valentino has a few small knicks/scratches due to putting him into a small .5gal "betta" tank the first day i got him and the plastic plant scratched him, can i do anything to make him heal faster or should i just leave him be?





BettaBoy51 said:


> Indian almond leaves and warm clean water and he will heal up real quick!


+1 yes 



frospike38 said:


> And do I have to put stuff like the ammonia remover, water conditioner, etc into the tank daily as a safe precaution or only when i do the water changes?


 For dosing, you'll have to read the specific instructions for the product you get (each has their own instructions). While the tank is new (first 2-4 weeks depending) you will likely need to find a product that IS safe to add daily to neutralize Ammonia spikes (hence the test-test-test advice given by several above). Along with water changes 
If you can find Microbe-Lift Ammonia Remover (I have personal experience with that) it can be safely added to tank, water changes, etc. and also removes chloramines (those cannot be "gassed" off) (I know we both use bottled water) but just in case (I'm borrowing that from user before)



frospike38 said:


> kk i understand Fishtankwatcher, thanks for the info. Would it be the same deal if I wanted to put in a frog, snail, shrimp or something that not really a fish?


I have no personal experience with aquatic frogs + fish myself.
Bettas I've had in the past snacked on my ghost shrimp (not the intention) and snails were left to varying degrees :lol:
With shrimp you will want to proceed with caution and not end up with a mislabeled predatory species!
Here are some links from a very quick search I did (I am not affiliated or specifically endorsing any of these, just more information)
http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id20.html
http://bettacare101.com/tankmates/
You can also search Betta tankmates 
Basically everyone follows a similar guideline, be prepared if you happen to have a very aggressive individual, you may need to rescue the "intruder" (and this goes likewise for tankmates, some could be aggressive towards the Betta!)


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Fishtankwater, I will re-read the labels on whatever chemicals i get and just keep constantly testing the water and il do a 25% or 50% water change this weekend, along with adding new decor, live plants, and changing the black gravel to sand. Im going on a shopping spree this friday!


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Yw, just sharing my personal experiences (and some opinion too)

I found this trick for adding sand cleanly to the (larger) aquarium (and it works! I use it to add black blasting abrasive (similar to sand) to my tanks)
However I recommend pre-washing a small amount of sand first to see how dirty it is to make sure this will rinse enough out  (The media I use has to be pre-washed, then I can use the bottle adding method for a quick final rinse during addition)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta6ZI5Or814
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfkkunBi3V0


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

This my current temp setup


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Yw, just sharing my personal experiences (and some opinion too)
> 
> I found this trick for adding sand cleanly to the (larger) aquarium (and it works! I use it to add black blasting abrasive (similar to sand) to my tanks)
> However I recommend pre-washing a small amount of sand first to see how dirty it is to make sure this will rinse enough out  (The media I use has to be pre-washed, then I can use the bottle adding method for a quick final rinse during addition)
> ...


Once again thanks for the helpful tips! I initially avoided sand because some said it was a pain to prewash, but now I want it either way.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks awesome (and definitely see the potential)

I would try & figure out a way to get that bamboo raised, they only like about 4 inches under water 
P.S. You can stick it in your filter if it's open top


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Here he is in flare mode! My betta Valentino


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful happy fish!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well well congrats on your new betta! They are such awesome pets to have


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Looks awesome (and definitely see the potential)
> 
> I would try & figure out a way to get that bamboo raised, they only like about 4 inches under water
> P.S. You can stick it in your filter if it's open top


Oooohhh thanks for catching my mistake with the bamboo! I didn't know that! Maybe I will put it in the small ceramic holder that it came in to raise it out of the water. And my filter is a topfin gf-400 corner filter and i don't believe Its not open top? It was slightly too strong so I did a diy pre-filter on the intake and a baffle on the outake. Can you or anyone suggest a better more permanent pre-filter?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i would reaise the betta leaf also because they like it about 2-3 inchs unfer the water so they can just lift there head and get air


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> Oooohhh thanks for catching my mistake with the bamboo! I didn't know that! Maybe I will put it in the small ceramic holder that it came in to raise it out of the water. And my filter is a topfin gf-400 corner filter and i don't believe Its not open top? It was slightly too strong so I did a diy pre-filter on the intake and a baffle on the outake. Can you or anyone suggest a better more permanent pre-filter?


Not a mistake  They like lots of water, just not being totally underwater (it would start to rot eventually)

Internal filters are hard to baffle  Is it more for looks? You could always get a black filter to band across.
I use HOB and those are "easy" (aka common) to pre-filter, so hopefully someone with more baffling experience will share their ideas!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

its the leafs that rot. the stock and the roots love water just not the leafs as they rot.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was wondering why he wasn't laying on it. He did briefly lay on it and pooped then swam away. Maybe he was trying to tell me something...lol


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

The filter works wonders and its adjustable to increase/decrease flow rate. At the lowest setting, it sucked in a bit too much and my betta was getting pulled to it. And the water flow was created too strong of a current and made it difficult for him to swim around without struggling. Walmart only had filter pads with a hard plastic attached to it, so I opted to make my own temporarily. These 2 diy significantly improved the issues I was having with the filter being slightly too powerful


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> its the leafs that rot. the stock and the roots love water just not the leafs as they rot.


So do I only need to have the leaf portion stick out of the water?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

This is information found from searching online (for filter baffles & covers)

I found a reference to a person that used fiberglass window screening as their filter intake cover (their shrimp & snails apparently clean it with no issues). That might provide a cleaner look for you


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*hmmmm!!! Good to know!*



BettaBoy51 said:


> its the leafs that rot. the stock and the roots love water just not the leafs as they rot.


Good to know! (I'm still trying to find bamboo! urgh)

When I was looking up care I found several references from those that had their plant deep in water and the stock was soft & rotten :-D If I ever find any I want to experiment now!

ETA: If you search Bamboo in aquarium, you might find some of the references I was using.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Good to know! (I'm still trying to find bamboo! urgh)
> 
> When I was looking up care I found several references from those that had their plant deep in water and the stock was soft & rotten :-D If I ever find any I want to experiment now!
> 
> ETA: If you search Bamboo in aquarium, you might find some of the references I was using.


Go to your local flea market and there will usually be Asian booths that sell small bamboo plants for about $1-$3 each. This is where I get mine. Also, At my local petsmart they have single bamboo plants for about $8


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Also I didn't see a gravel vac listed
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3761+23954&pcatid=23954

They have well priced mini vac's and they are SO worth it!!

I am not a dismantling cleaning kinda gal (unless there are diseases or similar) and I LOVE my gravel vac (I have one sized for each tank we have)

Walmart only has one size in store (I do shop walmart even though so many are against it) It would definitely be too big for the lil' 5gal!

In a pinch you can use a straw with airline tube attached :wink:


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> Go to your local flea market and there will usually be Asian booths that sell small bamboo plants for about $1-$3 each. This is where I get mine. Also, At my local petsmart they have single bamboo plants for about $8


I would...
Except I live in a VERY rural midwest town (read no ethnicity) There is lots of spanish influence though, heehee


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

yes only the leaves and a small bit of the stock need to be out of the water!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lol gotcha, try some Chinese\asian restaurants (if you have any around). There's a few around me that sell figurines and plants at the register.

And I was going to pick up a mini vacuum as well, but I forgot to mention it.

And what do you guys think of the aqueon pro 50 heater?


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's the heater I was told is one of the best and it has a lifetime warranty. Someone told me to avoid glass heaters. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003C...+50+heater&dpPl=1&dpID=41ePkFjvfoL&ref=plSrch


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

As long as it heats & has good reviews, I would say personal preference 

We have glass heaters (adjustable & set temps) and have no issues with them


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I have that heater ordered to test, but haven't had any experience with it yet. Most of what I currently have are hydor theo heaters. 50w is more than you need, such is a good thing actually if your house gets cold. 

For a vac, pick up a turkey baster. You can get them at the dollar store and they are great tools for a smaller tank. A gravel vac is still nice too...but a turkey baster is really great for picking up food and easily spottable debris. 

And I know exactly where Villa Park is! I'm in Downers Grove.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! And lol I drive through DG everyday, mostly down Butterfield rd and sometimes Ogden ave.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And is my betta a Veil tail? I forgot to ask at the pet store.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, he looks to be.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Guys I need your help! My betta seem to be floating on his side! He tries to swim down but it seems like he is very floatable and ends up going back to the surface. His belly looks big. I fed him 4 bio-gold pellets this morning before I left for school. I feed him 4-5 pellets twice a day.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Could you attach a picture?

This sounds like SBD though. With luck he's just a little bloated and constipated. Fast (don't offer food) for 3 days.

4-5 pellets 2x a day might be a bit much for him. Feed until you see a slight bulge in his tummy. This is different for different fish - some fish need 2-3 1x a day, some 2x a day. My one guy is a piggy and doesn't *get* that bulge with 5-6 a day.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm omw to pet smart for that Epson salt stuff, just in case. And his belly is pretty big, I haven't seen him like that. He did poop at night/this morning, there was 2 little pieces of poop. And I was feeding him the 5 pellets 2x a day because that's what the bio gold called for.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I also put him in a small Tupper that is floating in his tank with just enough water


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Petsmart probably won't have epsom salt - stop at any drugstore and they will. Just get undyed and unscented.

While you're at petsmart though pick him up some better pellets. Omega One has less fillers and constipation is less likely to be an issue moving forward. - New Life Specturm would be good also but I've not seen it locally. If petsmart has frozen daphnia - that would be a good thing to offer when he's done fasting as it can help get things moving along.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

This is another members "Magic Blue Water Recipe"
Not sure if it applies in this situation, but I plan on using it for all my new fish 
Also don't use this in the tank! (the blue will prob stain everything)



hrutan said:


> _Shake well. Make a fresh batch each day for fish with mild illness or ammonia poisoning._
> *
> Magic Blue Water*
> 1 Gallon Aged, Pre-Heated Tap Water
> ...


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't actually recommend that here. Great recipe though!

Reason I would bypass that specifically is the AQ salt. With the bloating, Epsom salt may be needed if fasting doesn't help the issue. You can't use Aquarium Salt and Epsom Salt concurrently. (Aquarium salt will cause a fish to retain fluids - epsom salt will help a fish release excess fluids).

Methyelene blue would be an awesome thing to add to the "have on hand" list though.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I might have just over fed him because he took a massive poopy in his little quarantine Tupper and he's not floating on his side anymore, he's slightly turning on one side though and his belly went down. What do you guys think?


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

How much Epson salt should I out into his tank right now just so he can keep pooping?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If he's pooping on his own I'd hold of on the epsom salt for now, it could dehydrate him. Dosage would be 1tsp per gallon though...dissolved first then slowly added to tank.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> If he's pooping on his own I'd hold of on the epsom salt for now, it could dehydrate him. Dosage would be 1tsp per gallon though...dissolved first then slowly added to tank.


Kk thanks for your help, I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and hopefully he keeps going to the bathroom. I'm going to not feed him for a day. He seems to be able to keep himself down at the bottom of the tank, but he isn't very active like he usually is. He's just staying by the bamboo plant in the top corner, it looks like he's spitting little bubles


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Awww - he's building you a bubble nest!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Current water levels:
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: .25ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

I'm going to do a 25% water change right now and add seachem prime. Anything else I should do for now?


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Awww - he's building you a bubble nest!


That's what I thought, but since I have a filter, the bubbles seem to pop and not clump together.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

frospike38 said:


> Current water levels:
> pH: 7.6
> Ammonia: .25ppm
> Nitrite: 0ppm
> ...


Test your tap water just to be sure it's 0ppm ammonia. If it's not you need to know.

Otherwise, a water change is all I would do with the tank for now.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Test your tap water just to be sure it's 0ppm ammonia. If it's not you need to know.
> 
> Otherwise, a water change is all I would do with the tank for now.


I use bottled water (from the big 5gal jugs), not from my faucet. I have one of those water dispensers that have hot & cold, so its easier to try and match the water temp. Either way I will still test the water though. When I first set up my tank, the ammonia was 0ppm, using the same water.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

I saw you buy on amazon, here is a link to some New Life Spectrum food (the best price I could find) http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spec...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1423705546&sr=1-3

And it seems cruel but definitely fast him (no food) for at least 2 days, make sure he's clear then one pellet only to start! 

Also are those pellets big?


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> I saw you buy on amazon, here is a link to some New Life Spectrum food (the best price I could find) http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spec...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1423705546&sr=1-3
> 
> And it seems cruel but definitely fast him (no food) for at least 2 days, make sure he's clear then one pellet only to start!
> 
> Also are those pellets big?


The hakari bio-gold pellets are the same size as the omega pellets, maybe even a tiny tiny bit smaller actually. And I just purchased the omega pellets at petsmart, I'll probably pick some of the new life spectrum food when I start running low. And should I fast him for 1,2,or 3 days!?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

fishtankwatcher said:


> I saw you buy on amazon, here is a link to some New Life Spectrum food (the best price I could find) http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spec...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1423705546&sr=1-3
> 
> And it seems cruel but definitely fast him (no food) for at least 2 days, make sure he's clear then one pellet only to start!
> 
> Also are those pellets big?




most people fast for a week when there bettas are bloated bettas can go up to 1 month without food.2 days is not cruel its fine if hes bloated then dont feed him till the bloats gone.simple as that.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

and id say no food for 2-3 days


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> most people fast for a week when there bettas are bloated bettas can go up to 1 month without food.2 days is not cruel its fine if hes bloated then dont feed him till the bloats gone.simple as that.


I agree 
But it can be hard for new owners!

Also once it's time to start feeding again, definitely use the new food! It's much better for his system


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> The hakari bio-gold pellets are the same size as the omega pellets, maybe even a tiny tiny bit smaller actually. And I just purchased the omega pellets at petsmart.


I asked about size because some pellets swell up huge, to get an idea, soak a pellet in water to see how much it swells 

For future reference, it's best to only feed very small portions (use their eyeball to gage amount!)


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Also - for the water. Unless you have something very, VERY wrong with your tap water, treated tap water is actually better for him long term than bottled. It wouldn't have made any difference this point, but betta need trace minerals that they get from their water supply. Often times, this isn't in bottled water.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oohhh kk thanks for the info guys! Should I use regular faucet water or from the gallon then right now, I'm about to do the water change in a few minutes? Our faucet water comes from lake Michigan.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Next water change, do a 50%/50 mix. The water change after, move to tap. Acclimate your fish each time.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just did a 50% change with tap water and I added seachem prime. I will do another 50% water change using tap in a few days. Can I test the water right after I just did a water change, or should I wait a few hrs?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

You can test now if you want!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

New water test results after 50% tao water change:
-pH: 7.6
-ammo: 0
-nitrite: 0
-nitrate: 0

Do I need to get some pH down/proper pH chemicals to bring down the pH? When I first filled the tank and tested it with some jungle brand strips, the pH was 6.8. What gives for such a drastic pH change?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> New water test results after 50% tao water change:
> -pH: 7.6
> -ammo: 0
> -nitrite: 0
> ...


6.8 was the bottled water right?
7.6 is the tap?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Your tap water has a different pH than the bottled. This is why you didn't change the whole tank water type out at once, and why I made a point to suggest acclimating your fish.

Fish can adjust to a different pH, but they do better when the pH is stable. Since you seem to have that big a difference, your next water change do 25% bottled and 75% tap before moving completely to tap water.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> 6.8 was the bottled water right?
> 7.6 is the tap?


Yes and no. I originally used bottled water and used the jungle brand all-in-one test strips and the reading was a pH 6.8 before I put my betta in. And today, before I did a 50% water change, the pH was 7.6 but I used the API Freshwater Master test kit. I haven't tried the high pH testing liquid to see if its even higher than 7.6. I hear that the regular pH testing liquid maxes out at 7.6 and won't change color after that. And I just tested after the water change using 50% tap water and the pH was 7.6. I'm about to test using the high pH liquid.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd go by the freshwater master kit - if it's at 7.6 use the high pH test kit. Seriously - test again with the high pH kit. I have Lake Michigan water too and it's 8.4 - not sure if that's the water specifically or something from the city's water treatment.

I do know that some people have issues with the accuracy of the strips. That could be it itself.

Otherwise, I think that bottled water has anything in it that could help buffer the pH stripped out. This could make it vulnerable to pH swings a lot more easily than tap water.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

With the regular pH liquid it looks like 7.6 
With the high pH liquid it looks like a 7.4


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Since the regular jumps from 7.2 to 7.6, I'd go with the high pH test kit.

Test your tap water too. That way you know what kind of change to be prepared for when you go higher percentage tap water.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Since the regular jumps from 7.2 to 7.6, I'd go with the high pH test kit.
> 
> Test your tap water too. That way you know what kind of change to be prepared for when you go higher percentage tap water.


Bottle water pH is 7 (tested using regular pH liquid)
Tap water pH is 7.6 (tested using regular pH liquid)
Tap water pH is 7.4 (tested using high pH liquid)

So can I trust the high pH results of 7.4 for my tap water? And for the long-run which water is better then, tap or bottle?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Go with the tap water long term. Fish can adapt to pH (and that really isn't that much a change) - and tap water will provide trace minerals that the bottled water may not.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone who helped me so far! I really appreciate it and it goes to show how awesome this forum is! 
Update: Valentino went to the bathroom once again and is looking better and doesn't appear bloated/constipated anymore. I will stop feeding for 3 days then on the 4th day I will slowly introduce him to his new omega one pellets.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome to hear 

And continue the water testing and changing 

He will reward with you with happy active fish antics!!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey everyone! My betta Valentino is doing great, but I'm still holding off on his food for now. I am about to test his water today and put in a dose of seachem prime. I also got nutrafin cycle biological something, can I add this in or should I not add it in?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> Hey everyone! My betta Valentino is doing great, but I'm still holding off on his food for now. I am about to test his water today and put in a dose of seachem prime. I also got nutrafin cycle biological something, can I add this in or should I not add it in?


I was unfamiliar with it so I did some quick research.

I would return it if you haven't opened it, I guess the BB it adds is land-based (not aquatic or not the "right" BB), so it dies off every couple of weeks. It won't hurt your fish so-to-sepak, but it won't provide a true benefit  (at least from internet searches, not personal experience)

Honestly the prime & water changes are the best you can do for your lil' guy!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> I was unfamiliar with it so I did some quick research.
> 
> I would return it if you haven't opened it, I guess the BB it adds is land-based (not aquatic or not the "right" BB), so it dies off every couple of weeks. It won't hurt your fish so-to-sepak, but it won't provide a true benefit  (at least from internet searches, not personal experience)
> 
> Honestly the prime & water changes are the best you can do for your lil' guy!


Here's the product description:

Nutrafin cycle biological aquarium supplement features a high-concentration formula that immediately establishes a safe biological aquarium environment. Cycle goes to work fast, releasing massive amounts of beneficial bacteria that eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrites and creating a biologically well-balanced aquarium for healthy fish to thrive. It is also ideal for quickly establishing safe and essential conditions in new aquarium setups, so that you can introduce fish to new aquariums immediately. Regular application helps to competitively exclude the establishment of undesirable bacteria in aquariums. Cycle provides consistent results thanks to bio-floc technology that preserves product stability, efficacy and shelf life. High-quality production processes ensure that every container of cycle contains pure, safe bacterial colonies free of undesirable contaminants. Cycle is an all-natural product that will not harm plants, animals or humans. It does not require refrigeration. For fresh and saltwater use.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes it provides a temp boost, but it's not aquatic bacteria, Tetra Safe Start is the one I see most used for "quick start" (without your BB colony crashing), because it is aquatic based "good" bacteria


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

id return it you dont need BB its just more stuff that you tank dosent need the BB will grow on its own and your tank will be fine


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oooooh kk. Luckily I didn't put any into the tank and it cost $9. My gf mom told me to use it so my tank could get all the beneficial bacteria going quick in my new tank. Her fluval tank came with this stuff. Do I need to add something like the tetra safe start stuff into my tank, since its new? Tommorow I'm going shopping for decorations, plants and sand. So should I add some after I do the complete tank makeover?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

no you dont need it trust me on this just leave it alone. the cycle will happen on its own.you dont need to add anything But prime and IAL (if you have any it really helps)


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> no you dont need it trust me on this just leave it alone. the cycle will happen on its own.you dont need to add anything But prime and IAL (if you have any it really helps)


Sweet! Thanks a ton guys! (assuming fishtankwatcher is a M) I really don't want to be adding any unnecessary chemicals. I will post pics tommorow hopefully after I do some shopping and redo his tank. I also noticed the Walmart black gravel started to turn white, so good thing im buying sand tommorow!


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> no you dont need it trust me on this just leave it alone. the cycle will happen on its own.you dont need to add anything But prime and IAL (if you have any it really helps)


^^ this 

And make sure you don't throw your filter media out  That IS where your BB (beneficial bacteria) is!


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> Sweet! Thanks a ton guys! (assuming fishtankwatcher is a M)


ROFL, sorry to disappoint, F over here  (with hubbs & kiddo) but I grew up with all boys (bros & cousins) and don't mind being one of the guys!



frospike38 said:


> I really don't want to be adding any unnecessary chemicals. I will post pics tommorow hopefully after I do some shopping and redo his tank. I also noticed the Walmart black gravel started to turn white, so good thing im buying sand tommorow!


Yeah aquarium gravel is just painted rocks, so frustrating!! Can't wait to see the redo!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> ^^ this
> 
> And make sure you don't throw your filter media out  That IS where your BB (beneficial bacteria) is!


So don't throw out the filter cartridge that's inside the filter right? And can I replace the filter cartridge every month, (instructions say 3-4 weeks)? And what about my yellow DIY pre filter sponge I put on the intake, should I not replace that too? I was planning on buying and actual filter pad that could wrap around it and that's not yellow colored. Lol


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> ROFL, sorry to disappoint, F over here  (with hubbs & kiddo) but I grew up with all boys (bros & cousins) and don't mind being one of the guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah aquarium gravel is just painted rocks, so frustrating!! Can't wait to see the redo!


My apologies! Didn't mean to be sexist lol. I originally typed "guys, and gals?" But deleted it and put your name in parentheses, lol


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> So don't throw out the filter cartridge that's inside the filter right? And can I replace the filter cartridge every month, (instructions say 3-4 weeks)?


It's $$ for the company, other then removing the carbon (I need to look up what kind of filter you are using again), you can simply swish your filter in removed tank water every so often to remove "gunk".
If you want to change it, Place your new filter in there for at least a week or so to allow your BB to colonize the new filter (otherwise you start the whole cycle over again)



frospike38 said:


> And what about my yellow DIY pre filter sponge I put on the intake, should I not replace that too? I was planning on buying and actual filter pad that could wrap around it and that's not yellow colored. Lol


Yes you can change that to a dark one, it will have some BB on it, but the majority will be inside the filter


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Replace the filter when it is literally about to fall apart. And even then - put as much as you can in with the new filter.

Every couple weeks, swish the filter in old tank water after a water change.

Filter companies want to sell you filter replacements. But - every time you replace your filter you're basically restarting your cycle all over again.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Also - for the pre-filter sponge....pick up some AQUARIUM sponge. Regular sponge will disintegrate in time in an aquarium. Aquarium sponge will hold up much better. (You can get this at Petco).


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh gotcha! Its one of those marketing ploy items! 

@fishtankwatxher, my filter is a Topfin GF-400 corner filter. It came with my topfin 5gal aquarium starter kit from Pet smart.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Also - for the pre-filter sponge....pick up some AQUARIUM sponge. Regular sponge will disintegrate in time in an aquarium. Aquarium sponge will hold up much better. (You can get this at Petco).


Are you talking about something like the Fluval Edge Pre-Filter sponge? Like this
http://www.bigalspets.com/edge-pre-...son+Shopping&gclid=CIayjuKD3sMCFbTm7AodtVMASg


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

fishtankwatcher said:


> If you want to change it, Place your new filter in there for at least a week or so to allow your BB to colonize the new filter (otherwise you start the whole cycle over again)


You actually want to leave the new cartridge on there for more than a week. You want to leave it there for at least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

frospike38 said:


> Are you talking about something like the Fluval Edge Pre-Filter sponge? Like this
> http://www.bigalspets.com/edge-pre-...son+Shopping&gclid=CIayjuKD3sMCFbTm7AodtVMASg


Not unless you've got a fluval filter.

I've DIY'ed anything that I need to baffle or block with just straight up aquarium sponge. I'm not seeing it on Petco's website right now, but I think it was like $5 for a 2-pack. Just cut to fit.

Attaching a picture of the sponge. Don't have the package label anymore.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kk cool thanks for the pic! I know exactly what you're talking about. Did you use this sponge to baffle your filter too? My DIY plastic bottle baffle works great but I would like the filter to look more seemless, without a lime green rubber band and a cut up plastic bottle


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> You actually want to leave the new cartridge on there for more than a week. You want to leave it there for at least 3-4 weeks.


We are rinse & reuse filter people here  Well actually crushed lava rock biological media.

But some do prefer a "new" filter, and there is a pre-filter that won't be replaced.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

frospike38 said:


> Kk cool thanks for the pic! I know exactly what you're talking about. Did you use this sponge to baffle your filter too? My DIY plastic bottle baffle works great but I would like the filter to look more seemless, without a lime green rubber band and a cut up plastic bottle


Haha, yup! I actually combined the water bottle baffle trick with the aquarium sponge. My poor boy Callisto could barely swim in his tank before baffling. Now there is a barely-noticeable current.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's my filter. And what type of plants are those?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is a cool filter media DIY mod (I think this is your filter) 
(don't know this person & I have my sound muted so not sure if they "sound" smart, but it looks like most DIY filter media modification/replacements)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLQBLk7nBJ4


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Those are dwarf water lettuce. I've got more in Quarantine - and will be using it in most of my tanks. It's a floater, and so long as I don't randomly find I'm allergic to it (found out this week I'm allergic to duckweed - and am trying to get it all cleared out) I think I will continue to use it. I really like it!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Here is a cool filter media DIY mod (I think this is your filter)
> (don't know this person & I have my sound muted so not sure if they "sound" smart, but it looks like most DIY filter media modification/replacements)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLQBLk7nBJ4


Cool mod! I think I would rather use an aquarium sponge than use filter floss around the intake. Thanks!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Those are dwarf water lettuce. I've got more in Quarantine - and will be using it in most of my tanks. It's a floater, and so long as I don't randomly find I'm allergic to it (found out this week I'm allergic to duckweed - and am trying to get it all cleared out) I think I will continue to use it. I really like it!


Thanks! I'm going to get some of this tommorow! I like the look of it. It will look good with my bamboo! And I'm getting more bamboo, I went to 5star flea market on North Ave and they had bamboo starting at $0.75 each and up to $6 for some huge crazy looking ones!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

frospike38 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to get some of this tommorow! I like the look of it. It will look good with my bamboo! And I'm getting more bamboo, I went to 5star flea market on North Ave and they had bamboo starting at $0.75 each and up to $6 for some huge crazy looking ones!


If you can't find any, I could probably give you a few of my baby ones. They're not much now, but they will grow. (Seriously - right now they're tiny).

Hopefully you can find some big ones locally though!

Otherwise I think they get sold here by members on the marketplace section often enough.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> If you can't find any, I could probably give you a few of my baby ones. They're not much now, but they will grow. (Seriously - right now they're tiny).
> 
> Hopefully you can find some big ones locally though!
> 
> Otherwise I think they get sold here by members on the marketplace section often enough.


Thank you for the offer and hopefully I will find some tommorow and if I can't, I'll be happy to by the baby ones from you!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

fishtankwatcher said:


> We are rinse & reuse filter people here  Well actually crushed lava rock biological media.
> 
> But some do prefer a "new" filter, and there is a pre-filter that won't be replaced.


I don't ever replace my filter media. I use just plain sponge and every month or so give it a good rinse in old tank water. 

However, many members here use those filter cartridges that companies sell and those do tend to fall apart after 8-9 months. When the cartridge starts to fall apart you place the new one on top for at least 3-4 weeks so the bacteria can transfer.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi everyone!!!! Me and my gf finished setting up the tank with all the new plants, sand, a big white stone with holes (it ended being too big so im returning it), and Malaysian drift wood!! My betta Valentino also got some new buddies.... And they're getting along perfect and they're even swimming together, Valentino is not even flaring at them. They're mollies, a white one named Boo and a spotted one named Bam. Valentino, my betta, is a lot better and is active now but he's still on a diet until tommorow. I also replaced my DIY pre filter sponge on filter intake with a white fluval foam sponge thingy. Im waiting for my aqueon pro 50watt heater to come in, but I'm using the 15w unadjustable heater for now. I'm planning on feeding Bam and Boo with the same Omega pellets that I feed my Betta, Valentino. I will post pics in a few minutes. I couldn't find dwarf water lettuce


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see your setup!

You had a 5gal though if I'm remembering right? 2 mollies and 1 betta are actually a bit much for your tank.

AqAdvisor is a great tool to estimate tank stocking - it's got you 139% stocked for a 5 gallon tank. I also believe that mollies do better on a largely vegetable diet, which your betta pellets would not be. They should be supplemented with other food (though, they probably will clean up any algae or decaying plant matter)

Mollies are also much more sensitive to water conditions than betta are. They would have been better additions after your tank was cycled, as nitrite and nitrate are a much bigger issue for them. Be sure to dose your tank with Prime as you're cycling, to help keep ammonia\nitrites\nitrates in their safer form.

Here's some reading on mollies that another member posted today:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/mollies.htm


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

it should be fine as long as you REALLY keep up on water changes but the tank looks great!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And thanks for the AqAdvisor tool! It will definitely come in handy, I wish I new about it before :/ oh well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Also - a note for the future. When adding additional fish to your tank, you really want to quarantine them first. That way if one of the guys is sick with something you don't know about - he\she doesn't pass it along the the rest of the guys in your tank.

Tank looks beautiful though!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I will definitely keep up with water changes! On a weekly basis, I'll probably be doing 50% water change from now on. And I will be checking the water levels daily to make sure nothing is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

50% a week probably won't be enough while you're cycling - especially with 3 fish. Test daily...if you see your parameters start to spike do a partial water change.

Once your tank is cycled 50% a week *might* be fine, it depends on how much waste is produced by 3 fish. You might be looking at 2 50% changes a week instead of one or something along those lines though.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And I love my new tank too! Thank you for the comments! How do I go about feeding the mollies then if they eat a veggie diet, any tips? If my betta eats the molly food, will they harm him, or if the mollies eat the betta food will it harm them? Thanks again every one! I am still adding bamboo in a corner and a little hiding place for them as well


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kk thanks for the tips! So whenever I see spikes, do a 50% water change then, correct? And can I keep adding prime every time I do a water change until I run out or should I stop adding it after a few weeks?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I've not actually kept mollies - just cleaning up after your plants and any algae might be enough. Maybe someone who's kept both in their tank will see this and advise though.

The more I see your driftwood the more I love it. I may have to find out where you got it.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

are you going to add anymore plants/cover? bettas and mollies (i bred them before)live LOTS of live plants and cover live i mean ALOT


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I would actually add prime every day, especially with the mollies. They don't do well with ammonia or nitrite spikes, so you want your tank protected from them *before* the spike happens.

You had no ammonia in your tap, right?

Cycling guidelines are as follows:
1)Test Daily
2)EITHER do 25% water change when ammonia or nitrites reach .25ppm OR do a 50% water change when ammonia or nitrates reach .5ppm
3)Use Prime as your water conditioner - 2 drops per gallon. Also dose the tank every day in-between water changes at 2 drops per gallon as well.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea hopefully someone with personal experience on these tank buddies can chime in, that would be awesome! And you should go to: Aquarium adventure located in Bolingbrook right now because they're having they're huge annual sale until the 22nd! Here's a link to their annual sale
http://www.aquariumadventurechicago.com/index.php/on-sale.html


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Green i wish i could send you some of that driftwood! the store im going to tomorrow has if for 5$ for a big Chuck and its bogo! 


and if the mollies eat the betta food it will not harm them and vise versa
mollies do well with tetra flakes and i always fed mine duckweed as a treat! they love it!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am going to add some bamboo and hopefully some dwarf water lettuce if I can find some or if Greenapp1es is kind enough to sell me some


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

and i have alot of experience with mollies and livebearers in general so if you have any questions fell free to ask!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I would actually add prime every day, especially with the mollies. They don't do well with ammonia or nitrite spikes, so you want your tank protected from them *before* the spike happens.
> 
> You had no ammonia in your tap, right?
> 
> ...


Correct, no ammonia and I will follow these guidelines. Seem simple enough to follow and keep up with


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> and i have alot of experience with mollies and livebearers in general so if you have any questions fell free to ask!


Sweet thank you!!! I will try and test to see if the mollies will eat the omega one pellet food. I do have tetra tetramin tropical flakes as a backup, but I heard bettas shouldn't eat flakes. Unless there's a universal food that you know they will all eat


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Hahahah - if the mollies love duckweed as a treat I may want to borrow your little guys to clean the last of the duckweed out of mine. I got a bunch and learned the hard way I'm allergic to it! Ugh...

As for the Aquarium Adventureland - is that the one combined with a Petland right next to IKEA? That's like 10 min from me - and where I got my Nerite snail. I'll have to check it out! (If it's a different location, let me know...)


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I've not actually kept mollies - just cleaning up after your plants and any algae might be enough. Maybe someone who's kept both in their tank will see this and advise though.
> 
> The more I see your driftwood the more I love it. I may have to find out where you got it.


The Malaysian drift wood was 8.99 I believe, after 25% off, they're normally 11.99 or something and they have from small chunks up to gigantic pieces of it!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Hahahah - if the mollies love duckweed as a treat I may want to borrow your little guys to clean the last of the duckweed out of mine. I got a bunch and learned the hard way I'm allergic to it! Ugh...
> 
> As for the Aquarium Adventureland - is that the one combined with a Petland right next to IKEA? That's like 10 min from me - and where I got my Nerite snail. I'll have to check it out! (If it's a different location, let me know...)


That's the place! I think there's also one in Hoffman estates that even bigger! There were swarms of people buying fish and they have a gigantic arowana!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah - the ones I've got are too small to really "sell". They're tiny. Right now they look more like duckweed than water lettuce, but they're not! I just got their "parent" plants a few weeks ago!

But yeah, I don't have a problem letting you have a few. They aren't much right now though. Will be a bit before they grow.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Hahahah - if the mollies love duckweed as a treat I may want to borrow your little guys to clean the last of the duckweed out of mine. I got a bunch and learned the hard way I'm allergic to it! Ugh...
> 
> As for the Aquarium Adventureland - is that the one combined with a Petland right next to IKEA? That's like 10 min from me - and where I got my Nerite snail. I'll have to check it out! (If it's a different location, let me know...)


And I'll be glad to take that duckweed off your hands to put in my tank for my mollies lol.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

all my livebearers (mollies endlers guppies etc) love it! and goldfish love it! AND A FEW OF MY BETTAS SNACK ON IT!

EDIT Wow my bad i hit the caps lock lol


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Yeah - the ones I've got are too small to really "sell". They're tiny. Right now they look more like duckweed than water lettuce, but they're not! I just got their "parent" plants a few weeks ago!
> 
> But yeah, I don't have a problem letting you have a few. They aren't much right now though. Will be a bit before they grow.


That's cool, I don't need them right away or anything, so I can wait. Unless I find some around here, where did you get yours?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I got mine through forum members selling! Check the marketplace. Different people sell different plants at different times.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I got mine through forum members selling! Check the marketplace. Different people sell different plants at different times.


Kk thanks I will look in there. If you don't mind, how much did they cost you?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

frospike38 said:


> The Malaysian drift wood was 8.99 I believe, after 25% off, they're normally 11.99 or something and they have from small chunks up to gigantic pieces of it!


8.99 wow my LFS has big pieces like youres for 4.99 each and there bogo!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dang! From what ive learned, every LFS has different prices for everything, like food may be cheap at one place but have their plants double in price. Very inconvenient lol


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

if you ever get plants from me ill send you some Duckweed and floaters for free cause i have so many lol

and thats the same with my LFS there plants are super cheap then i got to get a 10G sponge filter and there like 17.99 and im like What just happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> if you ever get plants from me ill send you some Duckweed and floaters for free cause i have so many lol
> 
> and thats the same with my LFS there plants are super cheap then i got to get a 10G sponge filter and there like 17.99 and im like What just happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Il look back into my PMs to see what plants you have for sale


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And so about the food, is there like a universal food that my betta and mollies will eat and it's good for both of them? Or can I just get some duckweed and they will feast on that and my betta will eat his pellets?


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Yw, just sharing my personal experiences (and some opinion too)
> 
> I found this trick for adding sand cleanly to the (larger) aquarium (and it works! I use it to add black blasting abrasive (similar to sand) to my tanks)
> However I recommend pre-washing a small amount of sand first to see how dirty it is to make sure this will rinse enough out  (The media I use has to be pre-washed, then I can use the bottle adding method for a quick final rinse during addition)
> ...


The sand cleaning was a breeze with this easy trick! I just wanted to thank you for sharing


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

And since I got this Malaysian drift wood that has tannins, should I still get the IAL or will the drift wood do the same thing as the IAL? Found a 10pk of IAL for $7


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

@BettaBoy, PM sent


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

frospike38 said:


> Kk thanks I will look in there. If you don't mind, how much did they cost you?


I think I got mine in a bundle of other plants, so it's hard to say. I think I paid $14 for them and some other plants as well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

BettaBoy51 said:


> if you ever get plants from me ill send you some Duckweed and floaters for free cause i have so many lol
> 
> and thats the same with my LFS there plants are super cheap then i got to get a 10G sponge filter and there like 17.99 and im like What just happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha - if you've got floaters that *AREN'T duckweed can I take advantage of this too?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> The sand cleaning was a breeze with this easy trick! I just wanted to thank you for sharing


You are most welcome!

Wow! Alot has happened, that tank looks good, some more plant cover & it will be fish-tastic! :-D

Did you get a gravel vac/siphon? I guess mollies are very messy (big poopers) so you'll want to keep the poops cleaned off the sand so they don't foul the water


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

they will eat duckweed but give them flakes every few days also


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Greenapp1es said:


> Haha - if you've got floaters that *AREN'T duckweed can I take advantage of this too?


i have bits of salvainia minma but not awl hole lot!


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> You are most welcome!
> 
> Wow! Alot has happened, that tank looks good, some more plant cover & it will be fish-tastic! :-D
> 
> Did you get a gravel vac/siphon? I guess mollies are very messy (big poopers) so you'll want to keep the poops cleaned off the sand so they don't foul the water


I forgot to get a gravel vac, I have a turkey baster for now that works perfect


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

BettaBoy51 said:


> they will eat duckweed but give them flakes every few days also


Kk thanks. I will get duckweed and give them some tetra flakes every other day. I fed all of them today. My betta, Valentino ate 2 omega pellets and then I tried feeding my mollies the same pellets, but they ignored them. Luckily I have some tetra tropical flakes and I grabbed a tiny bit and they ate that in a second! My betta also liked the flakes.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, I noticed my bettas poop is stringy and hanging from him, its very small but I noticed it. Does he have a parasite? And if he does how do I treat him? When I first got him and saw his poop, it was a whiteish stringy poop. I didn't know what normal poop was supposed to look like and it seems that it should be the color of his food and small little balls of poop.


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

New bamboo in tank, river rock, and a white little house for the mollies or betta. And I'm still waiting on a few live plants.


----------

